# Multiplex-Variable vom Typ Bool setzen?



## mercury_26 (10 Mai 2008)

Hallo everybody,

ich hab ein kleines Problemchen. Ich habe eine interne Multiplexvariable vom Typ Bool angelegt und mit mehreren Bits in der SPS verknüpft. Nun möchte ich über die Schaltfläche in der Visu setzen. Also über das Ereignis mit dem Klick auf die Schaltfläche: Setze Wert -> multiplex_var. Es funktioniert aber nicht, da ich die Variable nicht auswählen kann und sie ist in WinCC flex grau hinterlegt. Wo ist das Problem und wie kann ich es am Besten umgehen?

schönen Gruß

alex


----------



## Sarek (28 Mai 2009)

hat jemand eine Lösung gefunden?

habe momentan das selbe Problem.


----------



## xhasx (28 Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie's geht! :-(
Und multiplexing mit String's geht definitv auch nicht!!!

Mit Skripten kannst du viel machen... Kommt drauf an wie du deine Db's symbolisch benannt hast... Du kannst dir im Skript deinen SmartTag "zusammenbauen" und dann dein Bit setzten. so in der Richtung... Du musst dem Skript eben anhand deines Bildes oder Bildbausteines den Tagnamen mitgeben. Was anderes fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein! Und Vorsicht beim ändern der Symbolik - dann geht mal gleich nichts mehr!!!

Parameterübergabe zum Skript: MeineBoolSymbolisch
Dim VarName

VarName = MeineBoolSymbolisch
If Setzten Then
SmartTags(VarName) = True
Else
SmartTags(VarName) = False
End if


----------



## Sarek (28 Mai 2009)

ist leider ein TP177B PN/DP 6" 
also kein Scripting möglich





xhasx schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie's geht! :-(
> Und multiplexing mit String's geht definitv auch nicht!!!
> 
> Mit Skripten kannst du viel machen... Kommt drauf an wie du deine Db's symbolisch benannt hast... Du kannst dir im Skript deinen SmartTag "zusammenbauen" und dann dein Bit setzten. so in der Richtung... Du musst dem Skript eben anhand deines Bildes oder Bildbausteines den Tagnamen mitgeben. Was anderes fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein! Und Vorsicht beim ändern der Symbolik - dann geht mal gleich nichts mehr!!!
> ...


----------



## xhasx (28 Mai 2009)

Sorry, dann viel Spaß beim drumrumbasteln :-(
Aber warum soll es dir (euch) anders gehen als mir?

Wcf - müsste eigentlich Wcuf heißen "unflexible"


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Mai 2009)

Du kannst mal versuchen anstatt der Schaltfläche einen Schalter aus der Bibliothek zu nehmen. Zumindest kann ich dort die Multiplexvariable auswählen (WC 2007).
Ob es denn funktioniert ist eine andere Frage...

Ansonsten könntest du auch das Adressmultiplexen verwenden. Setzt aber voraus dass deine Daten entsprechend strukturiert vorliegen. Also du legst zwei interne Variable vom Typ Int an (z.B. Byteadr, Bitadr). Bei deiner Multiplexvariable gibts du diese Variablen bei DBX [Byteadr].[Bitadr] an.


----------



## Verpolt (28 Mai 2009)

Multiplexvariable TYP=BOOL ???
sollte doch zumindest byte oder integer sein.


----------



## xhasx (28 Mai 2009)

Was soll an ner Bool oder String als Multiplex falsch sein???
Hätte ich schon oft gebrauchen können!!!
Wie wär es bei Handbetrieb von 100 Zylindern? Nur jeweils einer ist auf der Hmi zu sehen!


----------



## Verpolt (28 Mai 2009)

hast ja recht 

Hab noch nie multiplex mit bool gebraucht. waren immer mehr als 2 einträge


----------



## Sarek (28 Mai 2009)

Verpolt schrieb:


> hast ja recht
> 
> Hab noch nie multiplex mit bool gebraucht. waren immer mehr als 2 einträge


 
Du verwechselst anscheinend die Multiplexvariable mit der Indexvariablen


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
kann ja sein, dass ich die Zielsetzung hier nicht richtig verstanden habe ... aber bei mir funktioniert das Multiplexen von Bool und Strings ...

Oder meint ihr etwas anderes ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Mai 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Oder meint ihr etwas anderes ...?





mercury_26 schrieb:


> Also über das Ereignis mit dem Klick auf die Schaltfläche: Setze Wert -> multiplex_var. Es funktioniert aber nicht, da ich die Variable nicht auswählen kann und sie ist in WinCC flex grau hinterlegt.



Es funktioniert NICHT mit einer Schaltfläche, aber es FUNKTIONIERT mit einem Schalter.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Mai 2009)

OK ... verstanden ...
Allerdings, das funktioniert bei mir auch nicht mit einem Schalter ...


----------



## Fabix (27 Oktober 2009)

*Bool Variable Multiplexen*

Hallo, 

das man eine Variable Typ Bool multiplexen kann geht wohl immer noch nicht oder gibt es eine Lösung ohne Script?


----------



## Fabix (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

gibt es vielleicht nun eine Möglichkeit eine Boolvariable zum Multiplexen zu bewegen?


----------



## Günni1977 (27 Oktober 2009)

mercury_26 schrieb:


> Hallo everybody,
> 
> ich hab ein kleines Problemchen. Ich habe eine interne Multiplexvariable vom Typ Bool angelegt und mit mehreren Bits in der SPS verknüpft. Nun möchte ich über die Schaltfläche in der Visu setzen. Also über das Ereignis mit dem Klick auf die Schaltfläche: Setze Wert -> multiplex_var. Es funktioniert aber nicht, da ich die Variable nicht auswählen kann und sie ist in WinCC flex grau hinterlegt. Wo ist das Problem und wie kann ich es am Besten umgehen?
> 
> ...



hi,
also zum einen kannst du natürlich nicht die Multiplexvariable setzen, sondern nur die Indexvariable. macht ja sonst auch keinen Sinn. und die Indexvariable, welche natürlich auch BOOL sein kann, änderst du über z.b. "InvertiereBit" oder "SetzeWert". und der Indexvariable weist du dann halt mehrere Boolsche Variablen zu.


----------



## DJMetro (20 April 2011)

Gibt es inzwischen ne Lösung für Schaltflächen und Multiplex?


----------

